
Trump to launch artificial intelligence initiative - cafebeen
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/02/trump-launch-artificial-intelligence-initiative-many-details-lacking
======
fosco
speaker shared one concern

> its focus on industry and apparent lack of input from academia and civic
> leaders

what can be done to give some voice or get input from academia and civic
leaders?

it will be interesting to see more details on this.

